# Kioti DK4510 Won’t Start



## duttymaxx (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a 2016 Kioti DK 4510 Hydro shuttle with 627 hours on the clock, when I parked it 3 days ago everything is fine. Today I go out to start it, when I cycled the key it I could hear a couple of relays clicking but it wouldn’t do anything as far as turning over, the gauges were going crazy and every warning indicator was flashing, on the hour meter I seen Error 2 and Error 6 and 7 scroll across. Battery was charged to 12.7 volts And when I have a volt meter hooked to it and try to start it the voltage would plummet to 6 volts. All the fuses checked out and APPEAR to be operational. The main relay that was making the clicking noise I checked and it ohmed out, however when I disconnect the relay, that I am assuming is main ignition relay?? The brand is Handouk and the number on it is RV7-12-6STM-D 70amp 14dc, obliviously the clicking would stop and also the gauges would stabilize and no warning indicators other than the normal during startup it still wouldn’t start, I would assume cause the relay was removed. I have found a replacement relay on eBay for $25, but not sure how deep I should dig into it before taking it to the dealer, it should still be under warranty, I’m assuming the 6 year unlimited power train warranty would cover this. 

anyhow I’m rambling now, if anyone has had a similar experience I would love to hear your experience with it.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It may be possible that the starter is stuck..
The voltage crashing to 6v is "no bueno"..
6v wont even lite the glow plugs.!! let alone run a starter..
Have u tried leaving the key ON & jumping the starter w/ either a starter button or screwdriver.??
BE CAREFUL.. it might run u over if its in gear.!!!


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

thepumpguysc said:


> It may be possible that the starter is stuck..
> The voltage crashing to 6v is "no bueno"..
> 6v wont even lite the glow plugs.!! let alone run a starter..
> Have u tried leaving the key ON & jumping the starter w/ either a starter button or screwdriver.??
> BE CAREFUL.. it might run u over if its in gear.!!!


we tried that yesterday and all it did was arc and wouldn’t turn over or do anything.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There ya go.. starter is stuck.. Remove it.. 
OR the engine is locked up.??
Either way.. if u jumped the starter PROPERLY {small spade to big nut}& it didn't do anything.. take it off..& test it again..
While u have it off, stick a screwdriver in the flywheel & try to turn it..


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

thepumpguysc said:


> There ya go.. starter is stuck.. Remove it..
> OR the engine is locked up.??
> Either way.. if u jumped the starter PROPERLY {small spade to big nut}& it didn't do anything.. take it off..& test it again..
> While u have it off, stick a screwdriver in the flywheel & try to turn it..



Thanks for helping clear some cobwebs out of my brain, I’ll give that a shot today.


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Update. Turns out it was a bad battery, took my cranking battery off my bass boat when I got home this morning and put it on my tractor, ole gal fired right up. I appreciate all the quick responses.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

1 or the other.. good find.. That 6v crash had me leaning towards the battery.. but it also "coulda been" the other..


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Drives you crazy don't it @%#!. I had a similar situation with my Bobcat, Battery read 12.4 but no go. New battery, (old one was sealed and 14 years old). Running strong, working harder than me. lol


----------

